
No Click Interface Design - iamelgringo
http://www.dontclick.it/
======
mynameishere
No click interface in practice: "Oops, ooops, whoops, oops again, whoops, what
the... oops"

~~~
mpc
click interface in practice: "click, oops, wait. click, oops again, wait"

~~~
mynameishere
Actually, I managed to get my mouse pointer all the way to the "reply" button
without accidentally clicking on anything.

~~~
newton_dave
Oops, clicked by accident. Then typed.

------
pg
They've evolved past the click but not, apparently, the pop-up. I left as soon
as that appeared.

------
food79
It is always good to try things out. How can this work in an iPhone-like
device?

~~~
newton_dave
...

By putting your finger on the active stuff?

It's designed for a mouse, where there are normally actions taken after moving
the pointer. If there's no continuous UI presence on the playing field it's
kind of... erm... pointless.

------
projectileboy
This is old news, but thanks for posting it anyway - I had forgotten the URL.

------
airhadoken
Wow, this is... horrible.

------
DanielBMarkham
I'm waiting for the interface-less UI.

Seriously -- didn't like it.

